# Marine Photography... how to?



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I been fighting with my camera, which I am of the opinion is very unsuited to the task of macro shots and dealing with actinic lighting in any form or way. 

How do you folk take decent photos and what do you use?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

iPad.

S**t colour, but gets the idea across without having to pull out a camera and photo shop and the macro lens.
Too lazy to do anything else.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

And when you see Cheryl's photos...it sometimes leaves you guessing...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> And when you see Cheryl's photos...it sometimes leaves you guessing...


Hahahaha!!!! At least it makes you think.........


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

5d with 100mm macro.

-dan


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^i should have gone 5d.

7d w/ 100mm macro


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

You get better macro with a crop sensor


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Sunstar said:


> I been fighting with my camera, which I am of the opinion is very unsuited to the task of macro shots and dealing with actinic lighting in any form or way.
> 
> How do you folk take decent photos and what do you use?


what type of camera do you have?

post a few shots and we can tell you what you can work on. You should be able to get some nice shots with a decent DSLR.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I will try to get teh details when I find where i put it again.


----------

